# "We think there is a leak"



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You think?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you tried duct tape


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JB Weld will fix it right up...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's already down. I wrapped it in urine soaked rags, it'll rust shut in a few weeks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> It's already down. I wrapped it in urine soaked rags, it'll rust shut in a few weeks.


Ahhh Old School eh?

Why don't you try the new technologies out?:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just pack it with plumbers putty and call it good.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> You think?



Bet there is no house trap and fresh air inlet. Or the fresh air was sized to only 2" and a blockage pluged the fresh air and it was never unplugged.

Comments accepted from the non-believers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Is that coming off the first stack from the street sewer??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yup. Tired into inaccessible floor drains (35 feet up, chiller units all over) with no vents. 

The city inspector cleared PVC just for this repair. so thats what went in. Had to put strut spanning the existing hangers to add new hangers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Yup. Tired into inaccessible floor drains (35 feet up, chiller units all over) with no vents.
> 
> The city inspector cleared PVC just for this repair. so thats what went in. Had to put strut spanning the existing hangers to add new hangers.[/QUOTE
> Best check the stack.. bet that's all cracked up...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

so how old is that stuff??? does not look too old at all to me

was this a stress crack or just sewer gas that did this??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Flyout95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Tired into inaccessible floor drains (35 feet up, chiller units all over) with no vents.
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a true service/repair plumber!.. next step.. boiler repair/troubleshooting..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Sounds like a true service/repair plumber!.. next step.. boiler repair/troubleshooting..


I'd love to learn from the best.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Did you use a Fernco or did you poor a lead joint to tie your pvc in to the cast?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Did you use a Fernco or did you poor a lead joint to tie your pvc in to the cast?


Fernco.
The FDs above pick up condensate and blowouts from chillers. Couldn't shut them down, so had to go quick.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I checked every piece of pipe I could find, and ran full flow from 3 hose bibs into fds to check high branches. Good flow, no drips. Walked everything I could get too.


Next time just take a hammer with you...

If you tap on a piece with the hammer and it rings it is good, if you tap on it and get a thud it is cracked...

You don't even have to see or run water to test...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Next time just take a hammer with you...
> 
> If you tap on a piece with the hammer and it rings it is good, if you tap on it and get a thud it is cracked...
> 
> You don't even have to see or run water to test...



That's how I used to do it. Good tip


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Explain the sewer gases Cracking the cast iron, i've heard of that before and I've seen situations before in person where The pipe was split like that. How does the gas do it?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you use an approved transition fitting and the correct cement? Or did you Flyout of there? Ha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Explain the sewer gases Cracking the cast iron, i've heard of that before and I've seen situations before in person where The pipe was split like that. How does the gas do it?


Hydrogen Sulfide (Sewer Gas) is corrosive to cast iron...

http://www.boe.ca.gov/news/MJO3726.pdf


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Next time just take a hammer with you...
> 
> If you tap on a piece with the hammer and it rings it is good, if you tap on it and get a thud it is cracked...
> 
> You don't even have to see or run water to test...


There was no reaching the pipe.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Did you use an approved transition fitting and the correct cement? Or did you Flyout of there? Ha


Fernco cast to pvc, full metal shield.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Fernco cast to pvc, full metal shield.


Only in the country of Chicago I guess. You know what transition fitting I'm talking about?it looks like a short soil adaptor and glues onto the pvc. Keeps the pvc from ever coming out of the band. It's required everywhere else but Shi*cago


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Will said:


> Explain the sewer gases Cracking the cast iron, i've heard of that before and I've seen situations before in person where The pipe was split like that. How does the gas do it?


it is acidic. The gas is lighter than air so it collects on the top side. Crazy stuff.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Only in the country of Chicago I guess. You know what transition fitting I'm talking about?it looks like a short soil adaptor and glues onto the pvc. Keeps the pvc from ever coming out of the band. It's required everywhere else but Shi*cago


One of the most bullsh*t code... how u put a 'hub' on steel pipe when connecting to pvc.. ??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Only in the country of Chicago I guess. You know what transition fitting I'm talking about?it looks like a short soil adaptor and glues onto the pvc. Keeps the pvc from ever coming out of the band. It's required everywhere else but Shi*cago


Yeah. The line was trickling water the whole time. Ain't pouring lead on that.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol just use lots of ferncos back to back

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> One of the most bullsh*t code... how u put a 'hub' on steel pipe when connecting to pvc.. ??


Pvc is smooth therefore easier to pull out of a band than steel. Geez apprentices these days


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Pvc is smooth therefore easier to pull out of a band than steel. Geez apprentices these days


Bullsh*t... if ya piped correctly.. the no hub will not slip out of pvc..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just use one of these


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yet another closed mind blah blah who cares! It's already done-whether the code was followed or not. I just asked if one was used.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

No hub adapter holds band on because of the rib and also adapts to correct o.d. as pvc o.d. is greater than no hub or service weight o.d.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, as closed mind as a useless dead end air chambers
...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm happy you don't forget your mistakes


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's an idea why don't you try that flex seal stuff

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Here's an idea why don't you try that flex seal stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


"Hi, Phil Swift here for Flex Seal....
It's like a handy man in a can!....
Don't call a repairman to fix leaks or water damage, that'll cost you THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS" 

Uggh, I despise that commercial. Rubber coating spray is fine for certain things, but I really hate seeing the picture on the front of the can showing the product used as a pipe leak solution... only to read the fine print on the side that says "not for potable water use" or something close to that. ... Fill swift, huh, ya!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya Fricking sewer gas can wreak havoc, of course always on top. I have seen these so thin you can put your finger through it.

Damn "no - hub adapters", still wont pull down even to cast with a single band no - hub coupling. Illinois and the "appropriate" adapter. I used the two band clamps when possible. 

They also call for a caulk adapter when inserting PVC into a cast hub with a dual or multi-tight. Had a State Inspector tell me once when I asked about using a caulk adapter with multi-tight instead of pouring lead "just file down the raised bead on the adapter then you can push it in"....... My answer, "I thought you can't modify fittings". So we settled for a no-hub adapter and multi-tight in a cast hub.

Hell in Illinois new code, you can now use a glue to transition from ABS to PVC as long as the ASTM numbers are correct. Section 890.340 g)1) Glue with ASTM 3138-2011, primer on the PVC.
Thought I would never see this.


----------

